# next stop - more Mozart symphonies



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Symphony N°28 KV 200 de W A Mozart Orch Mozarteum Salzbourg*

Fresh and delightfull Mozart symfony. Fine performance.

youtube comment

*Thanks: Wonderful Mozart: No other equal. A wonderful treat.﻿*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Symphony N°25 KV 183 W A Mozart Mozarteum Salzbourg Orchestra*

Have the feeling that I have postet this recently. Anyway.. here it is again. Lovely performance.

youtube comments

*Mozart is a genius!!!! Perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!﻿

Listening to Mozart always feels like coming home: so familiar, so relaxed, so comfortable﻿

Wow! tempo is so fast! It's fantastic. I want to play the that tempo *


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*W. A. Mozart - Symphony n. 35 KV385 "Haffner" (Sir A. Pappano)*

*Orchestra dell'Accademia Santa Cecilia
Sir Antonio Pappano, conductor*

youtube comments

*Great performance of a great symphony...!﻿

Most beautiful music!!! Great Mozart!!!!!﻿

I love this piece, it's like antidepressants.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Mozart: Symphonie K. 338 in C n°34*

*Date of the performance : 10 July 2008
Event : Festival « Saoû chante Mozart » 
Location : Eglise de Nyons
Orchestra : Sinfonia Varsovia
Conductor: Philippe Bernold*

youtube comment

*Congratulations and many thanks M. Bernold for this great work. It's the fastest but most beautifully flowing performance of the finale that I've ever heard of this masterpiece.*


----------

